# Diop - BROKEN NOSE??



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't look to see if this was posted yet, I'm running kind of low on time, so if Mavericks_Fan could lock this up if it's already been mentioned.

But um. After the game last night, I was listening to The Ticket...apparently, Jason Terry in postgame interviews says the reason Diop did not start tonight was because of a broken nose. Now I don't know when that happened or anything but uh...this guy saved our asses with a broken nose, and that's pretty damn special. 

Damp stepped up in a big way too, so I have no worries about maybe missing Diop for a little while.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Interesting. I hadn't heard this anywhere. Shouldn't he have been wearing a mask or something if his nose was broken?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it happened one of the times he fouled TDs' arm with his face...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> it happened one of the times he fouled TDs' arm with his face...


I just peed my pants!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah thats not the reason he didnt start tonight. Diop said he didnt start because Avery is a fortune teller.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I heard the words come out of Terry's mouth man. 

But yeah. Diop shouldn't have even played, but as they also mentioned on The Ticket last night, those of you who have the game recorded. Look at Rolando Blackman and Diop. Blackman's whispering in Diop's ear all night, some guy text messaged the guys at The Ticket before the fourth quarter saying that something big's going to happen for Diop, and it sure as hell did.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mavs' Diop Has Broken Nose, Will Wear Shield


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, I hope the shield doesn't mess up his shooting touch :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Man, I hope the shield doesn't mess up his shooting touch :clown:


 Yeah his shooting is pretty damn good.

Remember the three that ended the season? LMAO priceless


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha, finally someone believes me. Except according to what I heard, that site's wrong too, since that site states that he broke it in Game 7, which in reality, he broke it sometime before that, either in practice or Game 6.

More than anything, I can't wait to see him wear a shield.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Maybe the mask will help his shooting. LOL Turn into a big mans Rip!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Maybe the mask will help his shooting. LOL Turn into a big mans Rip!


Can you see a little country in the Olympics send a whole team of players wearing masks? :clown:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Whowouldathunk? He owned Duncan in OT.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought the reason Diop didnt start was because he didnt have post season experience, but whatever...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

WTF is up with his DNP in game 1?
BS. He's mobile and athletic enough to clog up the middle efficiently.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> WTF is up with his DNP in game 1?
> BS. He's mobile and athletic enough to clog up the middle efficiently.


As things turned out, that would've won game.


----------

